
Show HN: Monitor a Hacker News post over time - christian_fei
https://hacker-news-analytics.christianfei.com/
======
jborichevskiy
Neat! I wonder what happened here:

[https://hacker-news-
analytics.christianfei.com/stats/Show%20...](https://hacker-news-
analytics.christianfei.com/stats/Show%20HN%3A%20A%20beetle%20generator%20made%20by%20machine-
learning%20zoological%20illustrations)

> #6 (0) 184 (1) 19 (0) Show HN: A beetle generator made by machine-learning
> zoological illustrations 2020-01-02T17:08:54.566Z

> #6 (-1) 183 (149) 19 (0) Show HN: A beetle generator made by machine-
> learning zoological illustrations 2020-01-02T17:06:55.781Z

> #7 (3) 34 (-148) 19 (0) Show HN: A beetle generator made by machine-learning
> zoological illustrations 2020-01-02T17:04:56.732Z

> #4 (0) 182 (1) 19 (0) Show HN: A beetle generator made by machine-learning
> zoological illustrations 2020-01-02T17:00:54.504Z

Also, I find myself wishing for a "new comments since your last visit" like
Reddit Gold gives you, or some way to "subscribe" to a node of comments and
its replies. Anyone have any good solutions for this?

~~~
dangrossman
I made [http://www.hnreplies.com/](http://www.hnreplies.com/) which will email
you when someone replies to one of your comments. It won't help with following
specific threads of others' comments however.

~~~
GordonS
I've been using HN for years but somehow only found out about HN replies
fairly recently - just wanted to say thanks for such a useful tool!

------
hayksaakian
Weird to see posts like this that randomly spike in the number of votes

[https://hacker-news-
analytics.christianfei.com/stats/Exploit...](https://hacker-news-
analytics.christianfei.com/stats/Exploiting%20Wi-
Fi%20Stack%20on%20Tesla%20Model%20S)

~~~
tiborsaas
This even has a plateau:

[https://hacker-news-
analytics.christianfei.com/stats/Philoso...](https://hacker-news-
analytics.christianfei.com/stats/Philosophy%20as%20a%20public%20service)

:D

------
nneonneo
I think it should identify posts by ID rather than by post title - it seems
that reposts and dupes confuse it (for example, the current top post was
posted a total of three times per HN search:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=The%20polygons%20of%20another%20world&sort=byPopularity&type=story),
which causes the apparent history in this tool to bounce around a lot:
[https://hacker-news-
analytics.christianfei.com/stats/The%20P...](https://hacker-news-
analytics.christianfei.com/stats/The%20Polygons%20of%20Another%20World))

~~~
christian_fei
i agree, it initially was like that, then i thought the experience would be
better by using the title to identify a post.

~~~
uoaei
Internally, represent the articles as IDs. This will eliminate duplicate
posts, though not necessarily duplicate articles linked in posts. You can
periodically fetch and cache the title pretty easily, since the ID is most of
the (interesting characters in the) URL for the page.

------
bhl
Slightly related, but has anyone made an automated fuzzy, dupe detector for
posts or topics? I keep thinking it would be nice to browse HN using an
explicit graph constructed with some NLP clustering, instead of an implicit
graph created by links in the comments.

~~~
xnan
You made me remember about this project:
[https://hackernewsbooks.com/](https://hackernewsbooks.com/) Despite it is not
related to clustering I think it is a smart idea that offers a complete
different view of HN

------
11thEarlOfMar
I've frequently wanted an 'evocative' score that would provide a metric for
the ratio of up vs. down votes among the comments.

What's more contentious, 'Tabs vs. Spaces', or, 'No Go, Python'.

------
alpb
[http://hnrankings.info/](http://hnrankings.info/) does a pretty good job
about this as well, though its individual post viewing capabilities are
limited.

------
joshstrange
Interesting, is there a reason you are sending the data to the client so
regularly? Is that being triggered every time something changes?

Also how are you liking SSE? I've played with WS but never SSE.

------
throwiay987
It just crashed, might have to do with being on the front page?

~~~
mcny
Probably. It is still down.

Error 521 Ray ID: 54efe731ff17c7b1 • 2020-01-02 21:42:29 UTC Web server is
down

[https://archive.md/nuWkL](https://archive.md/nuWkL)

------
Krasnol
I'm looking forward to the next Apple or nuclear energy post.

